# Is adult nudity appropriate?



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

What do you think? What's appropriate and what isn't for kids 6 and under?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a 7 and a 3 year old, both boys. Dh and I change or take showers and don't really worry about completely covering up. Both boys are completely comfortable with it. When they show signs of not being comfortable with it, we'll put a little more effort into it.


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

I personally think many many folks make a huge deal out of being naked.

My daughter is coming up on two, and she showers with both her father and I on a daily basis [not all at the same time, it's one or the other!] We don't walk around naked or anything, but if she sees one of us naked I could care less. She's learned early about the parts of the body, and that some things can't be touched per say [although she's got full access to my boobs, can we say OUCH!] and I plan on keeping it that way until she can shower on her own.

It's just a body, you know? Nothing odd about it unless you make it odd


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

we're def not into being clothed all.the.time







(couldn't check any)

though my partner doesn't sleep in the buck anymore- too many grabby hands :nana:

(I don't think I could _ever_ shower/go to the bathroom if the kiddos weren't welcome to follow)


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't think there's any level of nudity that in inappropriate within people's own homes, particularly when only around very young children. I didn't see a choice like that.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh shoot! I checked them all, but meant that they are all okay, _not_ that they are inappropriate. Sorry I screwed up your poll!

I think they are all okay.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i checked the last box and i meant to click the one above it too... but i don't think its inappropriate in general esp. with young kids... i think as long as both parent and child are comfortable with it then its fine... but we should respect it if/when a child decides they are not comfortable.

other then that though i don't see an issue... i think we are a bit to prudish tbh. i think we have a lot of unnecessary shame related to our bodies, and problems arise b/c many people are to hung up about the issue that the are uncomfortable even talking about bodies and 'private parts' .


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I don't think there's any level of nudity that in inappropriate within people's own homes, particularly when only around very young children. I didn't see a choice like that.









:


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i know, i was a little confused by the options at first then i checked the last one...but dd is one and we have no qualms about nudity at this point.

i think it is good for people to be comfortable with nudity in an appropriate way.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember seeing my dad walk from bathroom to bedroom after shower in the buff when I was about 10. yes, I saw his penis. No, it has not emotionally scarred me or caused any issues on our parts. I mean, duh, family members take off their clothes sometimes and everyone has either a penis or a vagina, what's the big deal?


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

I have no issues with nudity -Dh and I both showered with our son until he was 7. We both still shower with our daughter at age 4. I do not think we would go around the house with no intention of getting dressed though.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We are talking about in your own home, right?

I personally think as long as everyone is comfortable, any level of nudity is ok.

In our home ds runs around naked often (6.5 years old) - I pee with the door open, shower with it open and don't make a big deal out of covering up. I'm not one to lounge around nude, but I'll certainly walk from the bathroom to bedroom to get dressed.

I just don't get the big deal about our bodies and nudity. I have a boy BTW, who is over 6. He's not uncomfortable, neither am I - and I will show more modesty when either of us shows the need for it.

Dh is a little more modest and changes in the bathroom after his shower, or at least puts boxers on.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

I find this poll too broad - because 6 and under encompassed alot of varied maturation agess.. and I think the answer starts when you kid asks you not to do it anymore


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

DS will be 1 in 10 days... he's probably seen me without clothes more than with in the last year. Unless I'm expecting someone to come over I'm in various stages of undress. I HATE CLOTHES! I don't see that changing unless I wake up one day uncomfortable with it. Growing up my mom frequently walked around the house in bra and undies while getting ready to leave the house. i don't think it negatively impacted either my brother or me.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

My kids see me going to the bathroom and changing my clothes a lot. We went swimming on Saturday and changed in the family dressing room. We each got undressed and showered after changing, and there was no privacy. My kids are 5 and 8; they were fine with it. I was fine with it.

I might be a little uncomfortable hanging out naked. But then, I don't really LIKE to walk around naked. Dh has sensory issues and is NEVER naked (the man always wears socks unless he's in bed or in the bathtub). So, I don't think it's inappropriate, especially for kids under 6.

Ds is 8 and is starting to develop modesty himself. But only for people outside the family. He still happily dresses/bathes in front of me and dh.


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

You didn't have a "none of the above" option, so I couldn't really respond to the poll. As long as everybody is comfortable, I think they're all fine.


----------



## runnerbrit (May 24, 2006)

You did not have an option for it but I think all of those are appropriate as long as parent AND child are comfortable. My boys are almost 8 and 10 and they are currently comfortable with all of the things you listed. If and when that changes then our behavior will change.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm comfortable with nudity so I didn't check any of your boxes. If one of my children expressed discomfort with my state of undress, I'd wear more clothing. Otherwise, I think nudity is fine.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't vote because I don't have a problem with any of it as long as everyone is comfortable with it. DS frequently takes showers with DH and I, and he's usually in the room when we are getting dressed in the morning. I wouldn't walk around the house naked, only because I don't really like doing that. If I did though, I wouldn't worry about DS seeing me.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I think people freak out about it way too much. Growing up, it was never a big deal. Of course growing up in a large family, there isn't much privacy anyways. It seems someone is always busting in when I'm in the bathroom or getting dressed. I don't walk around naked, but my kids have been there for births and breastfeeding, so I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

I think it's all fine as long as everyone is comfortable.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Personally I'm not comfortable with my kids (girls) seeing my dh naked much after the age of 3. He is uncomfortable with it anyways so it isn't an issue in our house. Now being that I'm a woman with girls, I have no modesty when it comes to them. I grew up with a mom that changed clothes, used the bathroom, etc. right in front of me (and still does) so that doesn't bother me at all. I don't see a problem with same sex parents/children being naked around each other.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

DS (2.5) goes to the bathroom with me all the time and he is absolutely. fascinated. with the idea that you can "urinate without a penis."

He asks me again every single time, "Ima, are you urinating or defacating? Can you urinate without a penis? How?" Then he tells me that "when you become a tiny baby then you will have a penis."


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

None of the above.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We're all pretty free about nakedness here, too. I mean, we don't sit down to dinner in the buff or anything, nor do DH and I spend long amounts of time in the common areas of the house, unclothed. But we only rarely close bathroom doors, we all bathe together, get dressed in front of each other, and I'll often take a quick nudie trip down to the dryer to get some item of clothing I forgot.

I've noticed lately, though, that DH and DD1 (almost 5) are starting to get more private about nudity lately, around each other. DH feels like it's time for her to stop seeing him use the bathroom, and she asked him to stop co-bathing with her, and he'll be naked in front of her only briefly, for the amount of time it takes to change clothes. This change happened gradually and sort of naturally, without anyone saying much to anyone about it.

She's perfectly comfortable naked around him still, although she's started to get so she doesn't want people outside the family to see her undress.

As far as what's appropriate, I think that whatever every member of the household is comfortable with is the appropriate level of comfort with nudity. This will vary a lot between families. I do think that if one member of a family is uncomfortable, then they are entitled to ask for more privacy, and that should be respected.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I think it really depends on the child and parent's comfort level.

My dh was uncomfortable being naked around dd starting when she was 2 or 3.
Dd in the last few years has gotten more private.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

In my home, we are comfortable with nudity, using the bathroom, bathing, and changing clothes, partially out of necessity. Like many families, we just don't have the luxury of privacy for modesty. At some parts of my childhood, I shared a bathroom with four teenage sisters, which was not private at all. We learned to avert our eyes when necessary.
I really do not think nudity is inappropriate in a family. For instance, when my grandpa was at the end of his life, I was not a bit embarrassed to help him bathe, dress, or use the toilet. We are all just people, what are we if we can't help each other?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Oop, I think I voted wrong... Anyway...

I don't see anything wrong with adult nudity really. I mean if DD asked me to put clothes on then I probably would, but my kids have seen me naked and they have seen DH naked and no one really cares in our house because we're all family anyway.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

If your children don't see YOU naked the only naked bodies they will see are the airbrushed ones all over popular advertising.

Hiding your body only serves to make children feel uncomfortable with their bodies and doesn't help them develop a healthy relationship between their body and their mind.

My sons and my daughters need to know that normal bodies come in all shapes and sizes and aren't bronzed, flat bellied and ample of bosom or six-packed.

I have always slept naked and so does dh. My teen sons still come and talk to me while I am getting dressed or when I am in the shower and my daughters who are 6 and 2 are perfectly happy being around their naked dad.

I don't see my sons naked any more and that is their choice.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I couldn't vote because I dont' think any of the options above are inappropriate, as long as everyone is comfortable with the situation. As a PP said if the child asks you not to be naked around them any more then you should obviously honour that.

Personally I pee with the door open (no choice as DD will scream if she can't see me even for a minute!) and generally walk naked from the bathroom to the bedroom to get dressed after a shower, but I don't wander around naked without an intention of getting dressed - just not comfortable for me. But that's my personal choice in the comfort of my own home. I'm looking forward to being able to close the door to pee when DD gets older, but unless she asks me to stop I'll continue walking naked from bathroom to bedroom.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

We are a nakkie house.

No, we are not naked all of the time. But it perfectly OK for anyone to be naked or partially naked when ever the mood hits. We do ask DD to cover up if she is letting it all hang out in a way that makes us uncomfortable (as in watching TV with her legs behind her head.







)

The bathroom door if almost always open, although everyone seems to prefer closing the door to poop. Even my little one in diapers is starting to get mad if you happen to look at him when he is pooping.

The kids frequently bee line to the shower as soon as they hear the water running, so often bathing is communal.

We co sleep. As the weather gets warmer the clothes start coming off. DD almost always strips down to sleep in her underwear. DH and I usually sleep bottomless, but lately I have been taking my shirt off in the middle of the night. DS sleeps in anything from full jammies to just a diaper (or the occasional naked nap if he passes out nursing after a bath.)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I personally think as long as everyone is comfortable, any level of nudity is ok.

This. The only reason I don't hang around the house naked is because ds1 is 16, and that would be _way_ outside his comfort zone. (OTOH, he was okay with it when he was in the room while I was labouring in the birth pool with Aaron - he was 14.5 at that time. He's also unfazed by breastfeeding.)

As soon as someone's uncomfortable, the clothes go on...although ds1 would have had to deal with it if he'd been uncomfortable with breastfeeding when dd was born. It wasn't ever an issue, though, so it didn't matter.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh - I totally misread the poll too.
In our home we just really dont make a big deal out of nudity. Its something you are, when not wearing clothes. That simple. If you change your clothes, you have to get naked. If you shower, you get naked. If its practical to be nakkid - we're naked.
I guess when somone starts feeling bothered about it, its time to be more descrete. But I sure wont impose modesty on my kids if I can help it!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

None of those are inappropriate IMO.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I read the poll, understood how I was supposed to vote, and then went and voted wrong anyway.








Anyway, I do not think any of that is inappropriate with small children. I don't know if 6 is necessarily the magic age. Depends on when the child starts to have a problem with it.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I messed up your poll, too. I read "what's appropraite" and ran with it, lol. Sorry!

I don't have a problem with any of this. Sometimes I'll end up half dressed and doing something with DD, or brushing my teeth nude before hopping in the shower, etc. Considering she nurses and comes to the bathroom with me, what's the big deal?







I like the idea of being relaxed about our bodies in our own homes. At the same time, I'll teach my kids about sharing that gift only with special people


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It's not a problem unless either the adult OR the child is uncomfortable with it, regardless of the sex of the child or the sex of the parent.

If the parent is uncomfortable, then cover up. If the child is uncomfortable, then cover up.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

none of the above here too.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

You did not have an option for it but I think all of those are appropriate as long as parent AND child are comfortable.
Ditto this. I couldn't vote since I wouldn't check any of the boxes.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm okay with any nudity as long as everyone is comfortable. Dh, however, is probably a bit more conservative than I.

I remember seeing my dad naked, I don't know how old I was but old enough to remember he freaked out. He used to freak out if we saw him in his underwear too... I think that's a bigger problem.

ETA: I voted wrong on the poll too and picked the last one but meant that it is appropriate.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I don't think there's any level of nudity that in inappropriate within people's own homes, particularly when only around very young children. I didn't see a choice like that.











I'm not sure how accurate the poll is at this point


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

: i was just thinking the same thing


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

None of the above until the parent or the child feels uncomfortable with it, regardless of age.

Of course, this is coming from someone who has a teenage son and still has to remind herself to get dressed before wandering out to the bathroom.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I think it is important to take cues from the child. I am perfectly fine changing my clothes in a community locker room and letting dd do the same without worrying about nudity there. I also don't care if dd sees me in the bathroom, though I ask for privacy now that she is six. I think that it would be appropriate to walk around naked in general, but I can see how some families might be okay with that.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I just picked the first 4 because we are not a big "naked" family. I will say though that my dad was always naked, and it creeped me out.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greeny* 
Oh shoot! I checked them all, but meant that they are all okay, _not_ that they are inappropriate. Sorry I screwed up your poll!

I think they are all okay.

oh no, I did the same thing


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transylvania_mom* 
oh no, I did the same thing

I did too... Hmm, maybe we need to re-do the poll.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greeny* 
Oh shoot! I checked them all, but meant that they are all okay, _not_ that they are inappropriate. Sorry I screwed up your poll!

I think they are all okay.

poo. me too. this is really a poll on if people read the poll before they vote isn't it!









I don't think nakedness is anything to be ashamed of. DH and I have nakedness issues, so we won't be naked around our kids anytime soon, but I would like my children to be unashamed of their bodies.


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

In order to see the poll I have to tic an answer and there isn't an answer that's appropriate for me on the poll.

I am not hung up on nudity. My parents were. In jr high, my friend Lisa's dad walked around naked all the time in front of her (but not me) and I was shocked, but she said it was no big deal, and I realised she was right and my parents were the ones being weird.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

All of the above.

And beyond six, too, as long as all involved are comfortable.

Crap, I voted wrong, too. They're all good by me.


----------



## benj (Jun 4, 2009)

i'm not very shy about my kids seeing me nude, but i would never make it a point to be walking around nude...if that makes any sense.


----------



## GwendalynsMommy (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't think there is really an answer. I feel a lot like everyone else has already said. As long as everyone in the house is ok with it then no big deal. My oldest is only 2 1/2 so she's far from thinking anything of it but we shower together every day. My dh is a little less comfortable being naked around her just because she likes to try and see what's going on so he will change in front of her but he doesn't just lounge around naked or anything.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

We don't worry about any of it. DS is 6. I'm sure at some point in the future, we may start covering up (especially me) if he seems to feel uncomfortable -- or not -- but we just don't worry about it. The only thing that bugs me is when DH doesn't draw the curtains before running around the house looking for his clothes after taking a shower. The neighbors may get an eye full!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

dd nearing 7. all still naked comfortable around each other.

again the answer is comfort level.

dont plan to stop unless dd says ewww mommy. i grew up seeing my dad naked till i was about 4 or 5 and then he got uncomfortable. till today i see my mom naked.

i would love to lounge around naked. as a family. but i dont think ex is going to do that with dd. me and dd is a whole different story. honestly we dont even notice when either of us is naked.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
I think it's all fine as long as everyone is comfortable.

me too. so i didn't vote, because you didn't have an option for that.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmm, where's the NOTA option?


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

In your own home I think that the only uncomfortable level of nudity is that which makes a family member uncomfortable. We don't make a big deal out of nudity around here and every family's comfort level is going to be different.


----------



## ckmannel (Oct 16, 2008)

I have no issues with any of the scenarios involved as long as we are talking small children. If the kids have hit puberty, the nudity/bathroom/etc. might make them uncomfortable. If it did, I'd stop, if they weren't bothered by it, I'd keep on keeping on. No shame in how we're made.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

FTR, I voted backward, too. It's because the poll is asking the opposite of what the thread title says.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I think using the bathroom in front of anybody is just plain rude.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyblackdot* 
I just picked the first 4 because we are not a big "naked" family. I will say though that my dad was always naked, and it creeped me out.

Yeah, my stepdad was too. He isn't a pervert, but lived in a commune for a while and was oblivious as to why my sister and I found it to be annoying. After a while, I think our mom finally convinced him to knock it off.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I think using the bathroom in front of anybody is just plain rude.

Well, if you live on the farm or in the woods, it sometimes just happens. My mom was pretty open with it (raised on a farm), and will still continue a conversation with the door open while peeing (much to my discomfort).

I don't plan to have that "comfort level" with my own daughter when she is older, but I can't see how I could keep her out of the bathroom while she's a toddler or baby...especially as we practice AP.

Of course, some people might argue that I have hang ups about the bathroom. I find it really irritating when people hold conversations in public stalls (or when I'm using one) of the women's bathroom. I refuse to talk to someone when I'm on the toilet. I have no qualms about my body (will happily skinny dip with friends), but-gosh-there is such a thing as privacy.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I didn't vote either, because I think that all of the listed options are fine, as long as everyon involved is okay with the situation.

I noticed that my boys really started become more sensitive about nakedness at age 7-8. So now I give them a heads up if I'm getting dressed so they won't wander in and be embarrassed.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I think using the bathroom in front of anybody is just plain rude.

How did you deal with your kids following you to the bathroom? If they're like mine, they won't go away even if you are pooping. I only shut doors to go to the bathroom if _I_ want privacy. After not being allowed to go to the bathroom without one of my young children following, I kind of enjoy it now.









As for the poll, there were not any options that I could choose. We don't walk around in the buff all the time because, well, we just don't. That does not make it wrong for another family. Dh and I change clothes in front of the children (ages 3-8) no matter the sex. Ds is my oldest and he has not shown any signs of discomfort about seeing us naked. However, he has become more modest about himself. He's mostly worried people will see him in his underwear.







When he shows signs of discomfort, we will be more discreet.

The girls are both still young, and dh will still shower with one while I shower with the other. It's often the fastest way of getting everyone clean. Ds used to shower with me at that age, but he's long outgrown that. There was not an arbitrary line that was crossed, he just started preferring showering with Dad and now he prefers showering alone. It's just a nonissue at our house and I feel it is important to keep it that way so my children do not grow up with insecurities about the human body.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

Going to the bathroom in private doesn't really happen in my house.







It is common for my husband and I to hold whole conversations in the bathroom. Of course, I grew up in a family like that and to this day can still be in the bathroom with my mom or sister. It's just not a big deal to us at all.

My 5 year old son has started recently asking for privacy when people other than me are around and he is going to the bathroom/getting dressed, and I 100% respect that. He has also shown a little more curiosity about naked bodies than he has in the past, so I definitely don't prance around in the buff or anything, but neither to I shut and lock every door if I am going from the shower to my room. If he walks in when I am not dressed, I politely ask for privacy and remind him that he likes privacy too. I just don't see how making a big deal out of it or shaming him will teach him to be comfortable and confident.

Now out of respect for the whole step-relationship, my husband does make sure my son never sees him in anything less than his boxers. Ever.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cherry Alive* 
Well, if you live on the farm or in the woods, it sometimes just happens. My mom was pretty open with it (raised on a farm), and will still continue a conversation with the door open while peeing (much to my discomfort).

What bothers me there isn't that your mom did it...it's that she did it, even though you were uncomfortable.

Quote:

I don't plan to have that "comfort level" with my own daughter when she is older, but I can't see how I could keep her out of the bathroom while she's a toddler or baby...especially as we practice AP.
The comfort level goes both ways. I was never uncomfortable if my mom was naked around me, and I think she was just used to us being around when she was naked (because we had been as children). Since nobody got uncomfortable, it just never really became an issue, yk?

Quote:

Of course, some people might argue that I have hang ups about the bathroom. I find it really irritating when people hold conversations in public stalls (or when I'm using one) of the women's bathroom. I refuse to talk to someone when I'm on the toilet.
I don't refuse to, and sometimes I have to (stuff going on at home, and the little ones), but I don't like doing that, either. It feels weird. It doesn't bother me if the other person is dh, though.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
What bothers me there isn't that your mom did it...it's that she did it, even though you were uncomfortable.

Ah, but that is mostly my fault. I never told her it bothers me. I could if it bothered me a lot, but I feel it's not worth it.

She tends to be a bit melodramatic. She'd either act like I killed her puppy or make a big scene about how "sad" I am to have body issues. Probably both. Since she doesn't do it when my husband is there and I almost never visit alone now, it's rarely been an issue anymore. It's just one of those family things you bear with to keep the peace (believe me, I have plenty of other things I'll battle for). The rare times it happens, I will hint a lot (like distracting myself from the conversation and walking away from the bathroom).


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cherry Alive* 
Ah, but that is mostly my fault. I never told her it bothers me. I could if it bothered me a lot, but I feel it's not worth it.

She tends to be a bit melodramatic. She'd either act like I killed her puppy or make a big scene about how "sad" I am to have body issues. Probably both. Since she doesn't do it when my husband is there and I almost never visit alone now, it's rarely been an issue anymore. It's just one of those family things you bear with to keep the peace (believe me, I have plenty of other things I'll battle for). The rare times it happens, I will hint a lot (like distracting myself from the conversation and walking away from the bathroom).

I don't see this as your fault, to be honest. If my child started walking away from me when I was on the toilet, or distancing herself from the conversation, I'd know something was up, yk? And, honestly, the other stuff you wrote about how she'd react just tells me that she's not respecting _your_ boundaries. That would bother me, too. I'm glad you've found a way to avoid having to deal with it, though.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I didn't vote. I think it depends on the comfort of all involved. If everyone is ok with it, so be it. If anyone (parent or child) gets uncomfortable, then cover up.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I don't see this as your fault, to be honest. If my child started walking away from me when I was on the toilet, or distancing herself from the conversation, I'd know something was up, yk? And, honestly, the other stuff you wrote about how she'd react just tells me that she's not respecting _your_ boundaries. That would bother me, too. I'm glad you've found a way to avoid having to deal with it, though.

My mom has a tendency of being a little oblivious sometimes (I know bc I am too) so I could get her not quite picking up on me walking away and let it go.

However, I totally agree she has boundary issues. I shouldn't have to feel it's a huge obligation to ask her to close the bathroom door. My stepdad is like this, too-he acted like my sister and I were being whiny brats for asking him to cover up when he walked around the house naked). They both get so obsessed with trying to make points about "normalizing" the body that they actually disrespected our comfort levels and boundaries-which ended up doing exactly the opposite.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cherry Alive* 
My stepdad is like this, too-he acted like my sister and I were being whiny brats for asking him to cover up when he walked around the house naked). They both get so obsessed with trying to make points about "normalizing" the body that they actually disrespected our comfort levels and boundaries-which ended up doing exactly the opposite.

That was kind of the impression I got reading your other posts, too. I don't understand how anybody thinks they can make people more comfortable with the human body by disregarding that person's comfort level! I have a friend whose stepdad did the same thing, and her mom totally ignored how uncomfortable she was.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I voted for the top 4, cause those are things we do...but I don't have any issue with the bottom 2, I just hate being naked.









For what it's worth, I still take baths with Kincaid, and he is 5.


----------



## witchypants (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I don't think there's any level of nudity that in inappropriate within people's own homes, particularly when only around very young children. I didn't see a choice like that.









:


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greeny* 
Oh shoot! I checked them all, but meant that they are all okay, _not_ that they are inappropriate. Sorry I screwed up your poll!

I think they are all okay.









I misunderstood the OP and did almost the same thing.

We do encourage general cloths wearing, though that has more to do with sanitation/hygene than it being appropriate. I just don't trust that little bottoms are well enough wiped that I want bare ones on my couch.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm with several others... there's no NOTA option.

I grew up in a nudie family, mom and dad would walk from bathroom to bedroom naked - in the winter we'd all get dressed in the living room in front of the woodburning stove. The bathroom didn't even have a functioning door. It's just the way it was. Dad didn't start covering up until we hit puberty, IIRC. My maternal grandmother will still change clothes in front of me without embarrassment, and it doesn't bother me in the slightest. Now I'm one of those people who only puts clothes on if I'm going outside or I'm cold - I keep sarongs around in case the doorbell rings.

My DH on the other hand has had to learn to adjust since marrying me - and he's done really well. He still has his areas of prudishness, but overall he's gotten a lot more comfortable being naked in our own home. I will say though that his comfort level with an opposite sex child is much lower than my own... he's expressed that he will start wearing underwear to bed from the time the baby is born (assuming it's a girl).


----------



## bluebunny (Jul 14, 2006)

It seems that a lot of people voted for what IS okay/appropriate rather than what is NOT.

My kids are four and two and so far DH and I change and shower in front/with them. They pretty much follow us around and ask to shower when we shower, etc. I rarely go to the bathroom (potty) by myself as they are constantly following me. Once they start being uncomfortable being around our nudity, we'll keep things private.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

All are ok if everyone is okay with it.

-Angela


----------



## seriosa (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty much the odd ones out I think. Bathroom doors are always closed in this house, since forever. DH cannot come into the bathroom if I'm using it, let alone DS. And I will not barge in on them either. I don't think DS has ever seen me without panties on (except when i birthed him, lol). Now he is 6 I would prefer he not see me without a bra either. He has no hang-ups but I feel uncomfortable. DH is also an underwear only type (this since DS was perhaps just over a year old). DS has started picking up our pudicity and doesn't want me looking at him naked _before_ his baths. After, while I dry him up, he's quite ok with it.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Why not? It's not shameful or gross or bad. The body is beautiful. We have no qualms about nudity until the child seems uncomfortable - usually around 6 or 7 with the boys, probably later with our girls.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

The best answer I have heard to this question is "It stops being okay when either the parent or the child is uncomfortable." I'm still very comfortable nude in front of DD (5), but I never liked having her in the bathroom and now ask her to stay out (of course, DS is 1 and he tends to come in anyway). DH has recently started feeling vaguely uncomfortable with being nude in front of DD so he now does ask her to leave.

ETA that we are not a "hang out naked" family (i's just weird to me and vaguely icky to have private parts on the upholstery) but I would skinnydip with DD, no prob.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 3.6YO DS. I have adopted the philosophy that brief nudity (shower to bedroom, going to the bathroom, etc.) is fine until DS starts to become uncomfortable w/it. Right now he could not care less if I am naked or not. DH on the other hand isn't comfortable with this, but has agreed to let it go. I feel if you don't make a big deal of it, it isn't.


----------

